# Looking for Halloween Food



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,this is my first time posting.This year will be our third halloween party and I am looking for some new interesting foods to serve.Ive been browsing Pinterest but it seems like its everything i have seen people done before.So I was wondering what are your favorite party foods specifically for halloween and what goes over well and what doesn't.Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

What goes over well at my parties:
Cocktail weenies in a smokey BBQ sauce and grape jelly in the crockpot (grape jelly dissolves, you won't notice it)
Cocktail weenies wrapped in bacon with brown sugar and butter in the oven
Queso and Chips
Small, already cut desserts

What did not go over well:
A whole cake... no one wanted to cut it


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Kudos to you for taking on providing all the food for the party!

For our HW party, we make it a pot luck affair. The first year, we asked people to "Bring your favorite spooky snack" and we had people bring very creative foods in the HW theme. For the second year, it seemed too many people brought pre-made stuff from the store (a lot of desserts), so last year, we added a "Spookiest Snack" category to our awards, which worked, as people were back to being creative. 

We have seen some creative things, but nothing I don't think you can't find on Pinterest or by Googling. 

One of the food items my wife makes is a "bloody cheesecake" - which is simply a regular cheesecake with red berry sauce drizzled on top. My wife takes frozen berries and lets them thaw in a strainer and catches the juices in a pan. Then she heats it up until it thickens (she might add sugar, I can't remember). There's never any leftovers of this.

Last year, she made "maggots." She first made wedding mint batter, then rolled it until is was dry and really thin. At some point when she was rolling, it would break apart into little pieces, which looked like maggots. She walked around the party with a tray of these, saying, "You just try the maggots!" The range of reactions was great.

As for what foods worked, well… about the only food we have leftover are those that are either too unappealing to eat or just didn't taste good.

During the HW period, we have a 12 foot island in the kitchen where everyone puts the food, and it's still not enough room. By the time everyone arrives, all the kitchen surfaces are filled with food. This pic is from that year where we had too many desserts:


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

This year I am trying to theme the food with my party. As it's a carnevil, I'm having popcorn, hotdogs, candyfloss.. not a massive array, but a few things that go down well at any party, just giving them a twist for halloween


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've had a couple partys were I've had guests bring in stuff, problem is I'm a stickler for theme lol...so as u can imagine when someone would bring in a treat on a floral or even worse christmas platter I my eye would start to twitch lol. So for years now I do all the food. I've done some of the cute halloween stuff in the past and I'm just not a fan...1st I don't like stuff that's been over handled, like making little mouths out of apples, peanut butter and marshmellows...though I find it adorable my gag reflex starts in at the very thought of "was this handled correctly"...so I won't do it to my guests....secondly it's too dang time consuming.

With us we've found making our guests favorites are always best (buffalo dip, spinach artichoke, u know the drill) then I find one or two themed dishes or dishes from that Era and use those as well as table scape and garnish to pull everything together.

So go with your tried and trues and save yourself both money and worry...besides at a certain point your guests will graze on just about anything  lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I too am a theme girl and like to make food that I think works with the theme. I provide all the food ... occasionally have a dessert brought ... I am not fond of baking . Each year brings on different menus and I usually have a sit down meal because the guest list is quite intimate, 8 people. This is a photo of last years food table. I did not have a sit down meal because the guest list was a lot larger. I did things like I shaped the pate like brains ... added a few touches that made the food a bit more "interesting". The easier the better ... store bought with a bit of added flare is great ... I cut a Cosco pumpkin pie into little rounds and topped with whipping cream for a bite size treat. You want food that is easy to eat ... doesn't have added tooth picks or wrappers that your guests need to dispose of. Simple is best and use your favourite recipes that work for you and spook them up or make them into interesting shapes. I also label my food giving them spooky or gross names.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I usually serve an array of regular party foods, the only thing that goes like crazy is hot spinach and artichoke dip. This past year I made a triple batch and it was gone in under an hour. Last year I served small cupcakes - not full size but not mini (I got the cupcake wrappers at home goods), they were a hit. The year I did full size and mini hardly anyone ate them. People really like mini wrapped weenies too.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

We always provide food but leave the option open for guests to bring things. We usually will do a chic-fil-a chicken nugget tray that is usually devoured pretty fast. Other things that go over really well are mini hot dogs, cheese balls, spinach dips and deviled eggs. We do a cheesy mexi dip with tostitos scoops that people LOVE. Any savory bite size treats basically. Desserts usually don't get eaten...for whatever reason. We usually splurge and do a specialty cake centerpiece that's in theme but we always have a ton left over. We really only do the cake because we like having one.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

dbruner said:


> I usually serve an array of regular party foods, the only thing that goes like crazy is hot spinach and artichoke dip. This past year I made a triple batch and it was gone in under an hour. Last year I served small cupcakes - not full size but not mini (I got the cupcake wrappers at home goods), they were a hit. The year I did full size and mini hardly anyone ate them. People really like mini wrapped weenies too.


I would love your spinach dip recipe!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> We always provide food but leave the option open for guests to bring things. We usually will do a chic-fil-a chicken nugget tray that is usually devoured pretty fast. Other things that go over really well are mini hot dogs, cheese balls, spinach dips and deviled eggs. We do a cheesy mexi dip with tostitos scoops that people LOVE. Any savory bite size treats basically. Desserts usually don't get eaten...for whatever reason. We usually splurge and do a specialty cake centerpiece that's in theme but we always have a ton left over. We really only do the cake because we like having one.


We have a lot of kids at the parties, so it's difficult to say who's eating what. Though I suspect the kids are eating most of the deserts.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

This is one that always goes well around here.

http://www.food.com/recipe/grape-jelly-meatballs-72826

And an adult frozen drink called Bonko Punch is on of my favs. I'll see if I can dig up the recipe for you.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I had a friend that made the jelly-bbq meatballs and they were way better than I expected them to be. Didn't taste anything like I would have expected the combination to taste. All she used was jelly and bbq sauce, like this: https://www.welchs.com/recipes/appetizers/slam-dunk-meatballs

Although, I had another friend try the "same" thing and they were awful. I didn't press her for what she did, as I didn't want to give away how awful they were. I suspect she substituted ingredients, as she considers herself a healthy person (like, organic not-jelly and organic ketchup, instead of the real stuff).


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a blog specifically dedicated to Halloween and horror themed food. 

I have created or modified all of these recipes and I guarantee these are not your usual Halloween beanie weenie spiders and hot dog mummies you see on Pinterest all the time. I've specifically created and curated them so they will be suitable for an adult aged party. Each of these recipes are aimed at a mature palate. 

www.eatthedead.com

And if you're looking for something and don't see it on my blog, let me know...I'm always in the kitchen trying new recipes!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> I have a blog specifically dedicated to Halloween and horror themed food.
> 
> www.eatthedead.com
> 
> And if you're looking for something and don't see it on my blog, let me know...I'm always in the kitchen trying new recipes!


That site is mind blowing ... how awesome!!!!!! I am going to take you up on your offer one of these days ... My cooking / baking skills are half decent at best but what you have come it with ... I do a Witches Luncheon every year with a different theme and I now have to very carefully go through your site. Thank you as well for the introduction to Spooky little Halloween ... I am so excited to see what I will serve at this years Witches Luncheon and their reactions .... once again Thank you .


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thankyou so much for the link,Im browsing your site as i type this and loving every bit of it!


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

I make those too,I do grape jelly and chilli sauce,such a weird combo but tastes amazing and always goes over well!


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah,I dunno what it is about desserts but they never seem to go over well,I always have a lot left over.I am intrigued by the weeines wrapped in bacon though,I may have to test that one out!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you Margaret! It's a labor of love and one I'm always adding to, so if you don't see something you want now...just let me know! I love Halloween and this blog is an easy way to keep it going all year round and connect with other Halloween lovers as well!
Good luck with your own party and if you make anything from my blog, let me know! I love sharing how others take the recipes and make them their own!

Happy Haunting!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg so impressed with your website, the skull and the alien chicken thing r phenomenal


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Stochey, here is the Spinach Dip recipe, its super easy:

1 14 oz can artichoke hearts, drained and chipped
1 package frozen chopped spinach, thawed
2 cups grated Parmesan Cheese
2 cups mayonaise
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped or put through a press

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Combine all ingredients in 2 quart casserole dish or other pan. Bake uncovered for 25 minutes.

This recipe is already doubled because the original only called for artichokes.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

anything with bacon......covered in bacon goes well at my parties such as jalapeno poppers. small twice baked potatoes put in a crockpot to keep them warm went extremely fast. deviled eggs. Things that don't seem to go well store bought cookies; Cupcakes; cheese balls ( maybe i don't have the right recipe yet) . last year a friend brought a tray labeled bloody anus's I thought it was hilarious it was simply raspberries with a chocolate chip in the hole of the raspberry.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

http://collinwood841.com/halloweenfood.html

Should be about 20 some pages.

Here is the link that starts you off in my food pages. I started out with a few pages of food and then just kept adding. At first I just posted the recipes, but after a few inquiries on the "how's" of making some of these selections, I went ahead and posted preparation photo's. Members liked that. So now I'm gonna work on getting a set of photo's for each recipe. Gonna take some time. My web site has so much food on it because I enjoy doing that stuff and we did catering and a lot of cooking when we had the diner. Hope you may be able to fine something you can use!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

a_granger said:


> This is one that always goes well around here.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/grape-jelly-meatballs-72826
> 
> And an adult frozen drink called Bonko Punch is on of my favs. I'll see if I can dig up the recipe for you.


Those Meatballs are awesome.We have them all the time.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Make what you think that you're guests would love. I usually have on main course and than a bunch of appetizers and cookies. Dip and chips, reese's pieces cookies. There's several recipes online. Cheese sticks, brownies or bake a cake. One year I made a graveyard cake and put tombstones and bought peep ghosts.

Another thing that everyone seems to love is pizza, burgers, hot dogs and french fries. Ask people to bring things to the party. Check this out and see if it appeals to you. 

http://www.womansday.com/food-recipes/g2574/easy-halloween-appetizers/

Graveyard Cake Idea:


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Last year I made Witch's Brew Mac & Cheese - regular old shells & cheese with green food coloring and chopped jalapenos. It went over really well!

We also made baked potato mummies - hollowed out potatoes with meatballs and sauce, covered with shredded string cheese, and olives for eyes.

I've found some fun recipes on Pinterest that seem a little different from the usual. Here's my board: Spooky Foods. The mummy potatoes and mac & cheese are in there.

Hope that helps! Happy haunting!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> I have a blog specifically dedicated to Halloween and horror themed food.
> 
> I have created or modified all of these recipes and I guarantee these are not your usual Halloween beanie weenie spiders and hot dog mummies you see on Pinterest all the time. I've specifically created and curated them so they will be suitable for an adult aged party. Each of these recipes are aimed at a mature palate.
> 
> ...



I'm going to be hosting a small-ish party on Halloween and am getting a head start on my menu. I decided to do a trial run on your Truly Deviled Eggs today and they came out great! I kept them basic (no curry or cayenne) ....figured that since they weren't your typical deviled egg color, I didn't want to mess with people's taste buds. Well, at least with the eggs


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Those look fantastic!!! Are you okay if I share this on my blog and my social media pages?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Those look fantastic!!! Are you okay if I share this on my blog and my social media pages?


I don't mind at all!


----------



## MsCreep (Sep 24, 2016)

This is my third year of an annual party. The first year I did themed food (Carnival-
hotdogs, nachos, cotton candy, popcorn) Since, I've done regular food and I've learned what works and what doesn't. My guests love nachos. I usually do a hearty chili and serve chips and nacho cheese. Pizza, nuggets, any bite size food goes quickly. cupcakes too. fruit was a nice touch but stayed behind as well as veggies (my friends evidently like to pig out). happy partying!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Tye Rannosaurus I plan on making those eggs for my party too! Did a test run of making eggs in the pressure cooker that went great. However I do not plan to dye the whites red, just have the black cracks. My colors this year are Black and Silver with green accents so it'll be perfect. I'm also doing your ram skull center piece! I could only find a small bull skull to use but I still think it will be amazing. It'll be a witch's feast!


----------



## SpookyFairy (Aug 17, 2015)

I haven't hosted a Halloween party yet (this year will be my very first) but the food in birthday parties that I think people get sick of is pizza. For my Halloween party this year, I'm doing Mexican food (pork and chicken tacos/burritos with all the fixings, tortilla chips and salsa, margaritas, etc.).


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Wrapped mummy dogs are always a fave at my parties. Also, as an easy dessert, I mix equal amounts of candy corn and peanuts in a bowl, people love it! Another interesting fave has been pumpkin chili. Takes more work, but well worth it, especially if it's a chilly night.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I have a question on a recipe and would like to know if anyone has had real success. The little smokies wrapped in bacon and sprinkled with brown sugar, I have "test" made a small batch a few times and they never come out right. either almost burnt/crunchy or the bacon is to soft. Any success stories out there?


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

We have a BIG blowout Halloween party every year and our BODY BUFFET is always a HUGE hit!


----------

